# considerazioni inattuali su Miss Italia



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

Prima che un paese pieno di bellissime ragazze l'Italia è un paese civile e democratico, dove sono successi e succedono fatti ben più importanti che un concorso di bellezza. Ma ben venga che si possano svolgere anche manifestazioni frivole (=libertà di espressione), che si possano ignorare, se si vuole (= libertà di scelta) e che si possano commentare anche con concetti idioti e sessisti come quello espresso da te (=libertà di parola).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quella che disse che vorrebbe essere nata il 1942  per vivere la Seconda Guerra Mondiale tanto la facevano gli uomini? Io la eliminerei anche solo per questo... Non c'è bellezza che tenga di fronte a certe affermazioni... Ignorante come una capra e anche qualcosa di più.


Ha detto questo? Non a caso l'avvenimento si chiama Miss Italia, e non prova di ammissione alla Bocconi.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ha detto questo? Non a caso l'avvenimento si chiama Miss Italia, e non prova di ammissione alla Bocconi.


E ti pare poco? Per liberta di espressione posso dire che mi sembra una affermazione per lo meno idiota o vi offendete?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E ti pare poco? Per liberta di espressione posso dire che mi sembra una affermazione per lo meno idiota o vi offendete?


È senz'altro espressione di una povertà assoluta, ma ti invito a riflettere sul contesto.
Un concorso di bellezza secondo te a cosa serve?


----------



## Tessa (22 Settembre 2015)

Black. Non e' la bellezza stereotipata che piace a te. A me sembra abbia un viso interessante.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È senz'altro espressione di una povertà assoluta, ma ti invito a riflettere sul contesto.
> Un concorso di bellezza secondo te a cosa serve?


Giusto. Ma a sto punto, se devono valutare solo la bellezza, a che servono le domande? Soprattuto quando non si prendono in considerazione le risposte... Avesse detto "vorrei essere nata in Brasile per ballare la samba"  niente da ridire... ma parlare di Seconda Guerra mondiale e aggiungere tanto la fanno gli uomini denota una superficialita spaventosa e per lo più premiata. Secondo me.


----------



## Tessa (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Giusto. Ma a sto punto, se devono valutare solo la bellezza, a che servono le domande? Soprattuto quando non si prendono in considerazione le risposte... Avesse detto "vorrei essere nata in Brasile per ballare la samba"  niente da ridire... ma parlare di Seconda Guerra mondiale e aggiungere tanto la fanno gli uomini denota una superficialita spaventosa e per lo più premiata. Secondo me.


E cosa ci avrebbe trovato di bello nel nascere durante la seconda guerra mondiale?
La moda del periodo?


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E cosa ci avrebbe trovato di bello nel nascere durante la seconda guerra mondiale?
> La moda del periodo?


Pare che trovasse interessante vivere i bombardamenti, i genocidi, le esecuzioni, i campi di concentramento, la fame tanto la guerra la facevano gli uomini mentre le donne e i bambini, secondo lei, stavano a casa a spassarsela:condom:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Giusto. Ma a sto punto, se devono valutare solo la bellezza, a che servono le domande? Soprattuto quando non si prendono in considerazione le risposte... Avesse detto "vorrei essere nata in Brasile per ballare la samba"  niente da ridire... ma parlare di Seconda Guerra mondiale e aggiungere tanto la fanno gli uomini denota una superficialita spaventosa e per lo più premiata. Secondo me.


Le domande servono a creare trasmissione e polemica, perché televisivamente parlando credo che far sfilare un centinaio di ragazze e dare un voto al loro aspetto sia abbastanza improponibile e si risolverebbe in un tempo tecnico talmente breve da rendere noiosa, inutilmente dispendiosa e quindi insensata una trasmissione.
Ma di che stiamo parlando, Eratò?[emoji3]


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Le domande servono a creare trasmissione e polemica, perché televisivamente parlando credo che far sfilare un centinaio di ragazze e dare un voto al loro aspetto sia abbastanza improponibile e si risolverebbe in un tempo tecnico talmente breve da rendere noiosa, inutilmente dispendiosa e quindi insensata una trasmissione.
> Ma di che stiamo parlando, Eratò?[emoji3]


Mah... avrai ragione tu. Sarà che son anni che non mi guardo Miss Italia...


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pare che trovasse interessante vivere i bombardamenti, i genocidi, le esecuzioni, i campi di concentramento, la fame* tanto la guerra la facevano gli uomini mentre le donne e i bambini, secondo lei, stavano a casa a spassarsela*:condom:


Magari se avesse avuto casa a Londra Dresda o Hiroshima avrebbe cambiato idea :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

a prescindere dalle dichiarazioni deliranti fatte dalla nuova Miss Italia in materia di storia, che quoto, penso una cosa però.

non ho fatto altro che leggere sui vari social, fb, twitter etc, battute di scherno sulla bellezza della nuova Miss.

la maggior parte delle battute, correlate anche da dichiarazioni tipo "AHO' SE QUESTA E' BELLA IO CIOE' SO POPO NA FIGA" et simili, sono stata fatte dal pubblico femminile.

ora io dico, non facciamo altro (*noi donne generico*) che lamentarci dei modelli proposti dai mass media, troppo difformi dalla realtà, troppo stereotipati, troppo conformi a canoni irreali ed irraggiungibili, e poi...? se Miss Italia è una ragazza attraente ma normale, ovvero non con canone da figa epica, tutte a sfotterla?

allora direi a tutte queste ragazze, vi meritate "la cellulite è una malattia" (cit.), i complessi e i paragoni con il culo di Belen - che tanto vi fanno alzare su dalle sedie e unirvi sotto al coro di "basta stereotipi e condizionamenti!"


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a prescindere dalle dichiarazioni deliranti fatte dalla nuova Miss Italia in materia di storia, che quoto, penso una cosa però.
> 
> non ho fatto altro che leggere sui vari social, fb, twitter etc, battute di scherno sulla bellezza della nuova Miss.
> 
> ...


non hai torto.


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non hai torto.


Queste sono le cose più carine che ho letto.
Per dire.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Settembre 2015)

[video=youtube;dM_xe1Q4IS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM_xe1Q4IS0&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Settembre 2015)

Che poi cercare in Miss Italia qualcosa di diverso da quello che sono gli italiani è sempre abbastanza deludente.
Sono passate le ere in cui si tirava fuori il meglio, sotto ogni profilo, tra ciò che si aveva a disposizione per farne un modello positivo da indicare a dito ai frugoletti ed alle frugolette per farli tendere a quello e per spronarli a seguirne l'esempio.

Quello che ha detto la signorina non è poi neppure un concetto così alienato: mi piacerebbe vivere nel '42, che tanto sono donna e, anche se c'è la guerra, mica mi facevano fare il soldato...

Che poi sia bella, bah, de gustibus...

Comunque è già piena di tatuaggi deturpanti, questo sì è molto fashion!

My 2 cents.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

Per un po' il thread non è stato visibile, immagino per il numero alto di disapprovazioni per il post di apertura.
Immagino sia stato riaperto perché giustamente il post meritava disapprovazione ma il thread può essere interessante.
Non so voi ma io a 18 anni fesserie ne ho dette e ancora più pensate. Quanti hanno pensato affascinante il periodo della Rivoluzione francese o il Medioevo. Nessuno ha pensato che sarebbe stato probabile non arrivare a due anni. Per un periodo così vicino la colpa è di scuola, genitori, nonni e genitori.
Il problema è che deputati e senatori non conosco le date della rivoluzione francese o russa e del Risorgimento e che adulti che partecipano a un quiz non sappiano tra più date quando collocare la morte di Hitler.
A una ragazzina bisogna spiegare anche chi erano i Beatles.


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un po' il thread non è stato visibile, immagino per il numero alto di disapprovazioni per il post di apertura.
> Immagino sia stato riaperto perché giustamente il post meritava disapprovazione ma il thread può essere interessante.
> Non so voi ma io a 18 anni fesserie ne ho dette e ancora più pensate. Quanti hanno pensato affascinante il periodo della Rivoluzione francese o il Medioevo. Nessuno ha pensato che sarebbe stato probabile non arrivare a due anni. Per un periodo così vicino la colpa è di scuola, genitori, nonni e genitori.
> Il problema è che deputati e senatori non conosco le date della rivoluzione francese o russa e del Risorgimento e che adulti che partecipano a un quiz non sappiano tra più date quando collocare la morte di Hitler.
> A una ragazzina bisogna spiegare anche chi erano i Beatles.


quoto tutto!!!! :up: 

il disappunto che serpeggia nei social per la gaffe di questa ragazza è mille volte più acre di quello che gira quando gaffe del genere sono fatte da politici, giornalisti etc.

e oltre a questo, tutti a dare della cessa a questa ragazza (che - tra l'altro - è pure un'atleta, cestista di basket, quindi insomma non è che stia messa male di fisico eh) e poi gli stessi che criticano sono i promotori di "basta stereotipi falsi".

mi ricorda quando andavo al liceo, anni '90, le campagne anti anoressia, ai tempi in cui andava di stra modissima il pantalone a vita bassa e Kate Moss era l'icona di bellezza... tutti a criticare l'eccessiva magrezza delle modelle, poi hanno scelto Kate Winslet per la parte di Rose in Titanic e gli softtò sulla sua "presunta" ciccia si sono sprecati. 

Bah.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un po' il thread non è stato visibile, immagino per il numero alto di disapprovazioni per il post di apertura.
> Immagino sia stato riaperto perché giustamente il post meritava disapprovazione ma il thread può essere interessante.
> Non so voi ma io a 18 anni fesserie ne ho dette e ancora più pensate. Quanti hanno pensato affascinante il periodo della Rivoluzione francese o il Medioevo. Nessuno ha pensato che sarebbe stato probabile non arrivare a due anni. Per un periodo così vicino la colpa è di scuola, genitori, nonni e genitori.
> Il problema è che deputati e senatori non conosco le date della rivoluzione francese o russa e del Risorgimento e che adulti che partecipano a un quiz non sappiano tra più date quando collocare la morte di Hitler.
> A una ragazzina bisogna spiegare anche chi erano i Beatles.


certo, è interessante.
e certo, a me sarebbe piaciuto vivere nella rivoluzione francese e magari avere una torbida relazione con Saint-Just, l'angelo della morte  che a occhio era pure un gran pezzo di figo 

oltre a quello gravissimo sottolineato da te il problema è anche che questi format cercano di mettere insieme patate e carciofi, bellezza&cultura, e tutto è funzionale alla mediocrità. anche la mia superiore al lavoro preferisce lavorare con persone scadenti che non con me perché così può emergere.
oggi molte ragazze (vedi post portato ad esempio da banshee) si sentiranno meglio della neo eletta Miss, se non altro da un punto di vista dell'intelligenza e della cultura,e così il baraccone di Miss Italia si è garantito un altro anno di vita


----------



## Dalida (22 Settembre 2015)

mi pare giusto che le persone stiano sfruttando il momento per sentirsi più intelligenti di qualcun'altro.
indignazione a buon mercato.

mi è piaciuto il discorso di banshee su kate moss-kate winslet, lo ricordo benissimo anche io.


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2015)

cessa? secondo me  è molto carina


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi pare giusto che le persone stiano sfruttando il momento per sentirsi più intelligenti di qualcun'altro.
> indignazione a buon mercato.
> 
> mi è piaciuto il discorso di banshee su kate moss-kate winslet, lo ricordo benissimo anche io.


Se uno spara una cazzata, io dico che ha sparato una cazzata... Non è questione di rafforzare la propria autostima. È  semplicemente critica.


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi pare giusto che le persone stiano sfruttando il momento per sentirsi più intelligenti di qualcun'altro.
> indignazione a buon mercato.
> 
> mi è piaciuto il discorso di banshee su kate moss-kate winslet, lo ricordo benissimo anche io.


io lo trovo delirante. prima il lamento diffuso sugli stereotipi irraggiungibili, poi tutti a scagliarsi su qualcuno se non risponde ai canoni irraggiungibili.

ci meritiamo Belen e la Minetti come icone di bellezza.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> cessa? secondo me  è molto carina


Anche a me sembra carina.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2015)

Potrebbe essere tutto studiato
Da quando il concorso non è trasmesso dalla Rai la "popolarità" delle nuove Miss Italia è precipitata
Se non avesse fatto quell'uscita infelice nessuno saprebbe nulla di questa ragazza.
Spero per lei che sia così 
Sulla bellezza trovo davvero che entra tra le ultime della classifica delle miss che io ricordo


----------



## Dalida (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se uno spara una cazzata, io dico che ha sparato una cazzata... Non è questione di rafforzare la propria autostima. È  semplicemente critica.


parlavo un po' in generale, dopo aver visto i vari meme fb e cose così.
ha detto una cazzata, non so se studiata o se causata dall'emozione,
d'altronde per me i concorsi di bellezza sono squalificanti in sé.


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra carina.


anche a me. sinceramente quando le ragazze sui social scrivono "cessa" rimango alquanto basita.

cioè se questa è "cessa"..............


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

merita la fascia solo per il taglio di capelli.

quando ero bambina miss italia era molto popolare , tutti l'aspettavano. Io mi chiedevo perché dovessero vincere sempre quelle coi capelli lunghi.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche a me. sinceramente quando le ragazze sui social scrivono "cessa" rimango alquanto basita.
> 
> cioè se questa è "cessa"..............
> 
> ...



Se questa è cessa, io prendo e mi butto da sola nel bidone del umido:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche a me. sinceramente quando le ragazze sui social scrivono "cessa" rimango alquanto basita.
> 
> cioè se questa è "cessa"..............


ho guardato adesso delle foto, è veramente bellissima, altroché


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se questa è cessa, io prendo e mi butto da sola nel bidone del umido:rotfl:


ma la gente mica è normale :rotfl: 

se questa è cessa io da domani esco con la busta della monnezza in testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2015)

Cessa assolutamente no
Di viso credo davvero che sia tra le peggiori che io ricordo
Il taglio dei capelli invece è strepitoso


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho guardato adesso delle foto, è veramente bellissima, altroché


io pure! non avevo mica visto le sue foto, solo quella dell'inquadratura del momento della proclamazione :rotfl::rotfl: e già lì mi sembrava molto carina.

porca miseria è una bellissima ragazza...

ma si facessero vedere tutti da uno bravo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un po' il thread non è stato visibile, immagino per il numero alto di disapprovazioni per il post di apertura.
> Immagino sia stato riaperto perché giustamente il post meritava disapprovazione ma il thread può essere interessante.
> Non so voi ma io a 18 anni fesserie ne ho dette e ancora più pensate.* Quanti hanno pensato affascinante il periodo della Rivoluzione francese* o il Medioevo. Nessuno ha pensato che sarebbe stato probabile non arrivare a due anni. Per un periodo così vicino la colpa è di scuola, genitori, nonni e genitori.
> Il problema è che deputati e senatori non conosco le date della rivoluzione francese o russa e del Risorgimento e che adulti che partecipano a un quiz non sappiano tra più date quando collocare la morte di Hitler.
> A una ragazzina bisogna spiegare anche chi erano i Beatles.


Bastava non avere collo come Maurizio Costanzo e te la sfangavi


----------



## Black&Blu (22 Settembre 2015)

Qua state divagando. Cessa per esser Miss Italia come avevo scritto nel topic principale che forse è stato cancellato perché troppo diretto  
Che poi sia normale/carina nella vita di tutti i giorni non ci piove, ma per ricoprire quella carica è brutta.

Siamo passati da lei (qui sotto) ad Alice.





La bellezza è soggettiva, lo sappiamo tutti, ma se 9 uomini su 10 dicono "Cessa" ci sarà un motivo no? Questa Alice dovrebbe rappresentare la bellezza delle donne Italiane nel mondo. Andiamo bene :rotfl:

P.S: Altro che sessista. Si chiama Miss Italia il concorso. Non Miss Carina 2015. Quindi io valuto in base alla bellezza dell'individuo. Uscendo un giorno a caso incontro 100 ragazze più belle di quella edddai.
Ah ricordiamo che la nuova Miss ha 18 anni, ma ne dimostra 27.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

A me piaceva tanto quella che è arrivata seconda.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prima che un paese pieno di bellissime ragazze l'Italia è un paese civile e democratico, dove sono successi e succedono fatti ben più importanti che un concorso di bellezza. Ma ben venga che si possano svolgere anche manifestazioni frivole (=libertà di espressione), che si possano ignorare, se si vuole (= libertà di scelta) e che si possano commentare anche con concetti idioti e sessisti come quello espresso da te (=libertà di parola).





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ha detto questo? Non a caso l'avvenimento si chiama Miss Italia, e non prova di ammissione alla Bocconi.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È senz'altro espressione di una povertà assoluta, ma ti invito a riflettere sul contesto.
> Un concorso di bellezza secondo te a cosa serve?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Le domande servono a creare trasmissione e polemica, perché televisivamente parlando credo che far sfilare un centinaio di ragazze e dare un voto al loro aspetto sia abbastanza improponibile e si risolverebbe in un tempo tecnico talmente breve da rendere noiosa, inutilmente dispendiosa e quindi insensata una trasmissione.
> Ma di che stiamo parlando, Eratò?[emoji3]


Basterebbe questo per chiudere il 3D, per me eh. Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un po' il thread non è stato visibile, immagino per il numero alto di disapprovazioni per il post di apertura.
> Immagino sia stato riaperto perché giustamente il post meritava disapprovazione ma il thread può essere interessante.
> Non so voi ma io a 18 anni fesserie ne ho dette e ancora più pensate. Quanti hanno pensato affascinante il periodo della Rivoluzione francese o il Medioevo. Nessuno ha pensato che sarebbe stato probabile non arrivare a due anni. Per un periodo così vicino la colpa è di scuola, genitori, nonni e genitori.
> Il problema è che deputati e senatori non conosco le date della rivoluzione francese o russa e del Risorgimento e che adulti che partecipano a un quiz non sappiano tra più date quando collocare la morte di Hitler.
> A una ragazzina bisogna spiegare anche chi erano i Beatles.


quoto .
da notare che per fortuna il livello di preparazione di queste ragazze è comunque molto più elevato di un tempo ed è già un bel risultato.
bella ragazza


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> parlavo un po' in generale, dopo aver visto i vari meme fb e cose così.
> ha detto una cazzata, non so se studiata o se causata dall'emozione,
> d'altronde per me i concorsi di bellezza sono squalificanti in sé.


da ragazza mi è capitato di farne senza sentirmi squalificata e di cazzate ne sento tante anche da gente che dovrebbe rappresentarmi.che mi pare molto più grave


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

a diciotto anni, una volta si lavorava e si era già madre di famiglia ... nel pieno della vita. 
Con quello che sta accadendo OGGI attorno a noi, voler ritornare nel periodo di guerra che ci includeva, 
esprime più che altro una mancanza di spessore ... non c'entra l'intelligenza, la cultura o il sapere. 
Il nome stesso lo dice: Guerra ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

L'età non è una giustificazione. Ha 18 anni non 12 e stiamo parlando della Seconda guerra mondiale su cui "ci sono pagine e pagine di libri" che lei avrà studiato per finire almeno la scuola no? ...Non si tratta di una sottigliezza storica. Del resto è una bella ragazza di certo. Ed è anche vero che il tutto va contestualizzato.


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'età non è una giustificazione. Ha 18 anni non 12 e stiamo parlando della Seconda guerra mondiale su cui "ci sono pagine e pagine di libri" che lei avrà studiato per finire almeno la scuola no? ...Non si tratta di una sottigliezza storica. Del resto è una bella ragazza di certo. Ed è anche vero che il tutto va contestualizzato.



Ciao

Infatti. Poi l'aspetto che tanto sono gli altri che vanno a farsi ammazzare ... la dice lunga per come vede e considera il prossimo. Basta che stia bene lei. 


sienne


----------



## Black&Blu (22 Settembre 2015)

Invece la frase sulla guerra c'entra proprio con la sua poca intelligenza. Ci sono persone che pur non avendo studiato la storia (guerre comprese) non direbbero mai cose del genere. E' questione di intelligenza. Non è questione di cultura o ignoranza (cosa ben diversa dall'essere stupidi o intelligenti) 
La ragazza ha dimostrato con una sola frase d'avere l'intelligenza di un topo. Tra l'altro sotto sotto ha dimostrato d'essere doppiamente stupida. 

1) In guerra muoiono molte persone, come ti viene in mente di voler vivere quello che è considerato da tutti un incubo?

2) Pensa veramente che in guerra bimbi e donne venivano risparmiati? Che non rischiavano la vita? Con questo secondo punto ha dimostrato d'essere ancora più stupida. 

I meme e le pagine Facebook ci mangiano su, ma solo per farsi 4 risate. Non c'è cattiveria. La cattiveria e l'esagerazione viene dagli utenti e nonostante tutto l'esagerazione io non l'approvo. Anche se bisogna dire che è proprio andata a cercarsela. 

Ribadisco che comunque fa schifo per esser Miss Italia.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Invece la frase sulla guerra c'entra proprio con la sua poca intelligenza. Ci sono persone che pur non avendo studiato la storia (guerre comprese) non direbbero mai cose del genere. E' questione di intelligenza. Non è questione di cultura o ignoranza (cosa ben diversa dall'essere stupidi o intelligenti)
> La ragazza ha dimostrato con una sola frase d'avere l'intelligenza di un topo. Tra l'altro sotto sotto ha dimostrato d'essere doppiamente stupida.
> 
> 1) In guerra muoiono molte persone, come ti viene in mente di voler vivere quello che è considerato da tutti un incubo?
> ...


Ma permetti adesso : ma non ti pare di esagerare dicendo che fa schifo? Ha un bel fisico, è alta, un viso bello, interessante ed espressivo... Perché mai farebbe addirittura schifo? Sarà che tutte le Miss Italia debbano essere tutte l'identica copia della precedente... Dire "è  carina"  lo capisco ma dire che fa schifo no...Che poi se dici di lei che fa schifo non voglio immaginarmi cosa dici delle altre,quelle che col mondo dello spettacolo non c'entrano per niente...


----------



## Black&Blu (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma permetti adesso : ma non ti pare di esagerare dicendo che fa schifo? Ha un bel fisico, è alta, un viso bello, interessante ed espressivo... Perché mai farebbe addirittura schifo? Sarà che tutte le Miss Italia debbano essere tutte l'identica copia della precedente... Dire "è  carina"  lo capisco ma dire che fa schifo no...


Perché in certe cose sembra un uomo e non per il taglio di capelli (che ci puo' stare, anche se li preferisco lunghi) ma perché ha i lineamenti mascolini. Guardale il viso con quel mascellone allucinante e i lineamenti "gravi". Per non parlare delle spalle larghissime per esser donna. Tu mi dirai che gioca a Basket e che è normale che sia cosi, ok, ma questo è un problema suo. Non capisco perché bisogna per forza accettare la mediocrità in un concorso che dovrebbe selezionare il top del top. 
Dico che è carina fuori da Miss Italia, nella vita di tutti giorni. Ma siccome si parla di un concorso che è fatto apposta per selezionare la donna più bella d'Italia dico che fa schifo per tale carica.
E' come dire che Ranocchia è un calciatore scarso, un cesso. Lo si dice perché gioca in Serie A e sembra inadatto a tale livello. Lo so pure io che se lo metti in Lega Pro sembra un fenomeno.

Chiaro il concetto?


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Perché in certe cose sembra un uomo e non per il taglio di capelli (che ci puo' stare, anche se li preferisco lunghi) ma perché ha i lineamenti mascolini. Guardale il viso con quel mascellone allucinante e i lineamenti "gravi". Per non parlare delle spalle larghissime per esser donna. Tu mi dirai che gioca a Basket e che è normale che sia cosi, ok, ma questo è un problema suo. Non capisco perché bisogna per forza accettare la mediocrità in un concorso che dovrebbe selezionare il top del top.
> Dico che è carina fuori da Miss Italia, nella vita di tutti giorni. Ma siccome si parla di un concorso che è fatto apposta per selezionare la donna più bella d'Italia dico che fa schifo per tale carica.
> E' come dire che Ranocchia è un calciatore scarso, un cesso. Lo si dice perché gioca in Serie A e sembra inadatto a tale livello. Lo so pure io che se lo metti in Lega Pro sembra un fenomeno.
> 
> Chiaro il concetto?


De gustibus... Io i lineamenti mascolini non li vedo qui


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> De gustibus... Io i lineamenti mascolini non li vedo quiView attachment 10699



:coglione:mariaa scusate mi venne spontaneo


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :coglione:mariaa scusate mi venne spontaneo


Eh... e come si fa a chiamare cesso una così?


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

ammiro la capacità di scindere. Noto che non sono tanto in grado. Almeno non completamente. L'aspetto esteriore di una persona conta ca. il 40 % per me ... è un aspetto effimero. Perciò vedo e valuto più altro. Visto l'aspetto ... visto come considera il prossimo ... che dire. Non mi piace. Anche se sicuramente ha aspetti esteriori belli, ora. Per dire. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti. Poi l'aspetto che tanto sono gli altri che vanno a farsi ammazzare ... la dice lunga per come vede e considera il prossimo. Basta che stia bene lei.
> 
> ...


secondo me non la dice affatto  lunga su come lei sia veramente o almeno io non me la sentirei proprio di giudicare il suo spessore da questa goffa gaffe.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ammiro la capacità di scindere. Noto che non sono tanto in grado. Almeno non completamente. L'aspetto esteriore di una persona conta ca. il 40 % per me ... è un aspetto effimero. Perciò vedo e valuto più altro. Visto l'aspetto ... visto come considera il prossimo ... che dire. Non mi piace. Anche se sicuramente ha aspetti esteriori belli, ora. Per dire.
> 
> ...


Che esteticamente sia bella, lo è... Ha sparato una cazzata lo stesso però.Che  sia per ignoranza o emozione... Ma chiamarla brutta o addirittura cesso è esagerato.


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non la dice affatto  lunga su come lei sia veramente o almeno io non me la sentirei proprio di giudicare il suo spessore da questa goffa gaffe.



Ciao

la gaffe poteva essere il periodo storico. Non l'aggiunta del fatto che sono altri che si fanno ammazzare, mica lei.  Una cosa del genere non mi passerebbe neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Non so neanche come si possa arrivare a dire una cosa del genere. Non è una gaffe. È proprio come si sentono le cose ... basta che stia bene lei. Poi, forse mi sono espressa male, è un impressione. E chi si mette sotto i riflettori con ciò deve fare i calcoli. 

Sulla bellezza non mi esprimo più di tanto. Sappiamo tutti che è un dono ... e molto effimera. Sicuramente non è una cessa. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che esteticamente sia bella, lo è... Ha sparato una cazzata lo stesso però.Che  sia per ignoranza o emozione... Ma chiamarla brutta o addirittura cesso è esagerato.



Ciao

a me è stato l'aspetto che tanto sono gli altri che si fanno ammazzare, che ha dato fastidio. E non poco. Non è stato un'aspetto idealistico del periodo, che ne so ... del tipo, che le donne hanno potuto dimostrare cosa erano in grado di fare, visto che gli uomini stavano fuori ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me è stato l'aspetto che tanto sono gli altri che si fanno ammazzare, che ha dato fastidio. E non poco. Non è stato un'aspetto idealistico del periodo, che ne so ... del tipo, che le donne hanno potuto dimostrare cosa erano in grado di fare, visto che gli uomini stavano fuori ...
> 
> ...


A me colpi "tanto son donna e il servizio militare lo fanno gli uomini e io sarei rimasta a casa..." In realtà il contributo delle donne, che non rimanevano semplicemente a casa, è stato fondamentale nel ambito della Resistenzahttp://www.donne-magazine.com/2013/02/come-eravamo-tra-partigiane-e-repubblichine-donne-in-divisa-nella-seconda-guerra-mondiale.html


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... e come si fa a chiamare cesso una così?


Boh non lo so. 

So solo che non sapevo ci fosse stato miss italia, non conoscevo miss italia ed ho l'impressione che il tutto sia stato costruito (come sempre) per acchiappare. Una pubblicità negativa a volte fa più effetto di quella positiva.

Poi, le considerazioni estreme, nei confronti della nuova miss italia, fatte in questo 3D mi sembrano alquanto esagerate. Soprattutto se la si pensa come me, cioè che tutto è stato studiato a tavolino.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh non lo so.
> 
> So solo che non sapevo ci fosse stato miss italia, non conoscevo miss italia ed ho l'impressione che il tutto sia stato costruito (come sempre) per acchiappare. Una pubblicità negativa a volte fa più effetto di quella positiva.
> 
> Poi, le considerazioni estreme, nei confronti della nuova miss italia, fatte in questo 3D mi sembrano alquanto esagerate. Soprattutto se la si pensa come me, cioè che tutto è stato studiato a tavolino.


Boh...


----------



## Black&Blu (22 Settembre 2015)

Quante volte devo ripetere che non intendo cesso in senso assoluto, ma cesso per la ricarica che copre? E' brutta per essere una Miss Italia, a prescindere dal suo cervello. Nella vita di tutti i giorni è carina, stop. L'ultima foto che avete postato di lei a me non piace per niente. Meglio le altre foto.

Se quasi tutti gli uomini dicono che non è bella per esser Miss Italia ci sarà un motivo no? 

Sul discorso caratteriale la penso esattamente come Sienne. Ha dimostrato d'essere stupida ed egoista all'inverosimile. 

Per concludere: Non credo sia stato montato tutto ad arte, per me l'ha sparata grossa e basta. Credo invece che abbia vinto in maniera illecita in quanto spinta da qualcuno o se no non si spiega perché tale donna abbia vinto il concorso. 

Sarò ripetitivo, ma questa è una vera Miss Italia, non Alice e sfido chiunque a dire che la nuova Miss sia meglio della mia bella Miriam 
Poi va be, i gusti son gusti, si chiaro.


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma solo a me leggendo la frase incriminata (non ho visto la scena) è venuta la sensazione che fosse una sonora presa per il culo a 60 anni di vari:
"Qual è il tuo sogno?"
"La paaaaace nel mondo!!"


Ribadisco, non ho visto la scena incriminata...e forse forse sono troppo ottimista.

In ogni caso trovo allucinanti sti ragazzini che continuano a dare delle cesse alle donne. Donne tra l'altro belle e interessanti (esteticamente) a mio parere.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma solo a me leggendo la frase incriminata (non ho visto la scena) è venuta la sensazione che fosse una sonora presa per il culo a 60 anni di vari:
> "Qual è il tuo sogno?"
> "La paaaaace nel mondo!!"
> 
> ...


Non voglio immaginare cosa direbbe se vedesse me! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non voglio immaginare cosa direbbe se vedesse me! :rotfl:


Ma taci!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2015)

Però mi sento di condividere il pensiero di Black
Ovvio che sia una bella ragazza. Come tante. Da miss Italia mi aspetto una vera bellezza. Per cui le brutte sono altre, sicuramente è una bella ma non adatta a quel titolo.
E aggiungo che muoio dal ridere per tutte le vignette che si stanno creando su FB.
Spero ancora per lei che sua tutto studiato se non lo fosse io faticherei a presentarmi nelle varie trasmissioni televisive.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

La seconda, quella che è arrivata seconda è bella......


----------



## Black&Blu (22 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma solo a me leggendo la frase incriminata (non ho visto la scena) è venuta la sensazione che fosse una sonora presa per il culo a 60 anni di vari:
> "Qual è il tuo sogno?"
> "La paaaaace nel mondo!!"
> 
> ...


Punti di vista mia cara. Pure uomini di 40/50 anni dicono che la nuova Miss è una "cessa" come la mettiamo in questo caso? Se quasi tutti dicono che non è niente di che ci sarà un motivo o no?

Io invece trovo patetico e ipocrita continuare a difendere una donna, solo perché forse è più bella di se stesse. Ricordiamoci a quale competizione ha partecipato la signorina Sabatini.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Punti di vista mia cara. Pure uomini di 40/50 anni dicono che la nuova Miss è una "cessa" come la mettiamo in questo caso? Se quasi tutti dicono che non è niente di che ci sarà un motivo o no?
> 
> Io invece trovo patetico e ipocrita continuare a difendere una donna, solo perché forse è più bella di se stesse. Ricordiamoci a quale competizione ha partecipato la signorina Sabatini.


Caro tu hai iniziato questo 3d con commenti sessisti.. "Se venisse con le gambe aperte me la farei forse ma è un cesso'. Poi il resto era da Richard Gere dei poveri... Non hai detto" non è abbastanza bella per essere una Miss Italia" ma che è la Miss (cessa) Italia 2015...Non è difenderla, è esprimere una propria opinione...


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La seconda, quella che è arrivata seconda è bella......


Abbiamo capito... ma aspetto prima l'opinione del esperto B&B...


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Punti di vista mia cara. Pure uomini di 40/50 anni dicono che la nuova Miss è una "cessa" come la mettiamo in questo caso? Se quasi tutti dicono che non è niente di che ci sarà un motivo o no?
> 
> Io invece trovo patetico e ipocrita continuare a difendere una donna, solo perché forse è più bella di se stesse. Ricordiamoci a quale competizione ha partecipato la signorina Sabatini.


Sì sì, hai ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La seconda, quella che è arrivata seconda è bella......


Quoto
Imparagonabile alla vincitrice. Una spanna sopra


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se questa è cessa, io prendo e mi butto da sola nel bidone del umido:rotfl:


io ti seguo


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La seconda, quella che è arrivata seconda è bella......



non si era capito che ti piaceva la seconda


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito... ma aspetto prima l'opinione del esperto B&B...





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Imparagonabile alla vincitrice. Una spanna sopra





Simy ha detto:


> non si era capito che ti piaceva la seconda


----------



## Dalida (22 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> da ragazza mi è capitato di farne senza sentirmi squalificata e *di cazzate ne sento tante anche da gente che dovrebbe rappresentarmi.che mi pare molto più grave*


troverei fastidioso sentirmi giudicare per l'aspetto fisico da una giuria predisposta per ciò. 
per me stessa non lo vorrei ecco (fermo restando che mai mi sono posta il problema poiché sono bassina).
poi giustamente ognuno la pensa a modo suo e, soprattutto, mette se stesso in ciò che fa.

nello specifico, per me prendersela con questa miss è ridicolo e assurdo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Qua state divagando. Cessa per esser Miss Italia come avevo scritto nel topic principale che forse è stato cancellato perché troppo diretto
> Che poi sia normale/carina nella vita di tutti i giorni non ci piove, ma per ricoprire quella carica è brutta.
> 
> Siamo passati da lei (qui sotto) ad Alice.
> ...



Non sei stato diretto sei stato disgustosamente maschilista. Vergognoso da parte da un ragazzo che si è fatto compatire perché un tizio gli ha chiesto se aveva l'auto. In quella circostanza ti eri arrampicato sugli specchi perché avevi anche buttato lì che quella come la ragazza con il tizio te le scopi senza problemi. E pure a miss Italia potresti fare il favore di infilarglielo. Ma va a lavarti la bocca con il sapone prima di permetterti di parlare di donne. Altro che volersi far passare per integerrimo. Abbassa la cresta galletto.


----------



## Dalida (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei stato diretto sei stato disgustosamente maschilista. Vergognoso da parte da un ragazzo che si è fatto compatire perché un tizio gli ha chiesto se aveva l'auto. In quella circostanza ti eri arrampicato sugli specchi perché avevi anche buttato lì che quella come la ragazza con il tizio te le scopi senza problemi. *E pure a miss Italia potresti fare il favore di infilarglielo.* Ma va a lavarti la bocca con il sapone prima di permetterti di parlare di donne. Altro che volersi far passare per integerrimo. Abbassa la cresta galletto.


gli piacerebbe.
ma in quale mondo se lo caga?


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2015)

Trovo comunque molto buffo che se una donna dice che una è cessa è una stronza invidiosa, se invece dice che una è figa è una povera ipocrita senz'altro cessa che difende l'indifendibile...
La domanda al che nasce spontanea: ma fare pace col cervello no?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> gli piacerebbe.
> ma in quale mondo se lo caga?


Ma ci facciamo dettare l'agenda da sto tizio?


----------



## Dalida (22 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Trovo comunque molto buffo che se una donna dice che una è cessa è una stronza invidiosa, se invece dice che una è figa è una povera ipocrita senz'altro cessa che difende l'indifendibile...
> La domanda al che nasce spontanea: ma fare pace col cervello no?


agli uomini piace pensare che le donne siano in continua competizione sul piano estetico, poiché i premi sarebbero appunto loro.
esistono delle invidie e dei pettegolezzi nel mondo maschile che sono da schiattare.


----------



## Dalida (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci facciamo dettare l'agenda da sto tizio?


io onestamente non so nemmeno chi sia.
trovavo buffo che dicesse che alla fine con la miss ci starebbe pure nonostante sia un cesso nel contesto o quello che è.
gli piace immaginare la sua disponibilità (anzi, offerta).
probabile che nemmeno lo guarderebbe e fine dei voli pindarici e dei giudizi estetici.


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Trovo comunque molto buffo che se una donna dice che una è cessa è una stronza invidiosa, se invece dice che una è figa è una povera ipocrita senz'altro cessa che difende l'indifendibile...
> La domanda al che nasce spontanea: ma fare pace col cervello no?


Ahahahahah quoto! 
Loro invece sugli altri uomini sono obiettivi e onesti , mazza [emoji106] ahahahah


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> agli uomini piace pensare che le donne siano in continua competizione sul piano estetico, poiché i premi sarebbero appunto loro.
> esistono delle invidie e dei pettegolezzi nel mondo maschile che sono da schiattare.


E pensano proprio male...
Che poi la competizione esista per carità, è cosa vera e diffusa...ma non è che ogni volta una è invidiosa o ipocrita.
Semplicemente si fa un commento.
Sulle invidie maschili si potrebbe aprire un mondo e ci sarebbe pure da ridere!!


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma la gente mica è normale :rotfl:
> 
> se questa è cessa io da domani esco con la busta della monnezza in testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non è una cessa.  non ha un viso incantevole, magari.     un filo troppo magra per i miei parametri, ma penso un bel fisico.

siamo sempre al solito discorso.    c'è chi si sottovaluta e chi si sopravvaluta.   raramente ci si riesce a guardare allo specchio con spirito obbiettivo ed ammettere che anche noi abbiamo limiti e difetti.


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però mi sento di condividere il pensiero di Black
> Ovvio che sia una bella ragazza. Come tante. Da miss Italia mi aspetto una vera bellezza. Per cui le brutte sono altre, sicuramente è una bella ma non adatta a quel titolo.
> E aggiungo che muoio dal ridere per tutte le vignette che si stanno creando su FB.
> Spero ancora per lei che sua tutto studiato se non lo fosse io faticherei a presentarmi nelle varie trasmissioni televisive.


non credo che non fosse tutto studiato.   non esiste la spontaneità in quel settore e specialmente in un concorso come Miss Italia.


----------



## Black&Blu (22 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caro tu hai iniziato questo 3d con commenti sessisti.. "Se venisse con le gambe aperte me la farei forse ma è un cesso'. Poi il resto era da Richard Gere dei poveri... Non hai detto" non è abbastanza bella per essere una Miss Italia" ma che è la Miss (cessa) Italia 2015...Non è difenderla, è esprimere una propria opinione...



Era per rendere l'idea che la reputo brutta per esser Miss. Ho volutamente scrivere Miss (cessa) Italia per lanciare anche una provocazione. Io se vedessi una cosi non ci proverei, se poi lei venisse appunto a gambe aperte sarebbe un altro paio di maniche. E' un discorso sessista? Che ci posso fare? E' solo la verità e non vale solo per lei, vale anche per tantissime altre ragazze presenti nel globo. Ma se pensate che io possa andare dietro ad una tipa cosi siete assolutamente fuori strada. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei stato diretto sei stato disgustosamente maschilista. Vergognoso da parte da un ragazzo che si è fatto compatire perché un tizio gli ha chiesto se aveva l'auto. In quella circostanza ti eri arrampicato sugli specchi perché avevi anche buttato lì che quella come la ragazza con il tizio te le scopi senza problemi. E pure a miss Italia potresti fare il favore di infilarglielo. Ma va a lavarti la bocca con il sapone prima di permetterti di parlare di donne. Altro che volersi far passare per integerrimo. Abbassa la cresta galletto.



Io mi son fatto compatire? Ma bada a quello che dici, visto che non è la prima volta che storpi miei topic. Tu invece dovresti lavarti la bocca prima di parlare con me. Favore di infilarglielo? Se non capisci l'Italiano non è colpa mia. Rileggi forse ci arriverai. 



Dalida ha detto:


> gli piacerebbe.
> ma in quale mondo se lo caga?


Come se io potessi cagarmi una cosi. Ma ti rispondo lo stesso, un mondo dove mi si cagano (come dici tu) ragazze CHE PER ME sono decisamente più belle di questa. Tra l'altro con chi vado io o la mia bellezza non c'entrano assolutamente nulla col discorso. NULLA.



perplesso ha detto:


> non è una cessa.  non ha un viso incantevole, magari.     un filo troppo magra per i miei parametri, ma penso un bel fisico.
> 
> *siamo sempre al solito discorso.    c'è chi si sottovaluta e chi si sopravvaluta.   raramente ci si riesce a guardare allo specchio con spirito obbiettivo ed ammettere che anche noi abbiamo limiti e difetti.*


Non c'entra nulla come siamo noi. Siete riusciti a sviare il discorso e a portarlo su lidi assurdi in una maniera incredibile. Si chiama Miss Italia e viene giudicata come tale. Anche un ragazzo sovrappeso di 200kg che non tromba da 10 anni si può permettere di dire che è brutta. Se ragionassimo tutti cosi nessuno si potrebbe permettere di esprimere un parere negativo sulla professione degli altri. Guai a dire a un calciatore di Serie A "Sei un cesso galattico (a giocare)" Perché tu non giochi in Serie A, quindi devi star zitto. 
Guai a dire ad un pilota di MotoGP "Sei un idiota per come sei caduto" lui guida comunque meglio di te, quindi tu devi star zitto e via dicendo. Chiaramente il mio è un discorso in generale, non parlo di te. Era per render l'idea.

Ho notato solo ora che questo Forum fa parte di un mondo che non esiste :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2015)

Gli è che sta Miss Italia non è la più bella della storia del concorso. e fino a qui ci sto dentro al ragionamento.

e no.  Miss Italia non incorona la donna più bella d'Italia, perchè ci sono un tot di donne bellissime che però non reggono la pressione di un concorso o più banalmente non sono interessate alla cosa.

si elegge la più bella delle concorrenti.   a volte la giuria ci prende a volte meno.  sto giro hanno eletto una ragazza con un bel fisico ma con un viso non incantevole.

da qui a definirla cessa, anche solo in relazione alle altre concorrenti, ce ne corre.

va ricordato che stiamo davvero nel campo della soggettività.  ad esempio io di sta Miriam Leone per cui tu sbavi, ti direi che ha un viso incantevole, ma vista a figura intera mi sono preso paura, perchè peserà 35 kg forse.


Semmai andrebbe ricordato che Miss Italia, le Veline e le modelle sono riferimenti per le ragazze ed anche per donne più mature.    sarà antifemminista scriverlo, ma questo è.
quindi sarebbe un tantinello più serio presentare ragazze con un aspetto sano.

e siccome nè questo forum nè la realtà appartengono al mondo del Villaggio di Hello Kitty, io continuo a cercare donne reali, con curve reali e magari anche qualche piacevole difettuccio che le rende umane e non degli ataccapanni a cui qualche nazista alla moda appende i suoi vestiti, spesso inguardabili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La seconda, quella che è arrivata seconda è bella......


Ci leggo anche un po'di ironia....mi hai ricordato qualcuno [emoji3]


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci leggo anche un po'di ironia....mi hai ricordato qualcuno [emoji3]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Era per rendere l'idea che la reputo brutta per esser Miss. Ho volutamente scrivere Miss (cessa) Italia per lanciare anche una provocazione. Io se vedessi una cosi non ci proverei, se poi lei venisse appunto a gambe aperte sarebbe un altro paio di maniche. E' un discorso sessista? Che ci posso fare? E' solo la verità e non vale solo per lei, vale anche per tantissime altre ragazze presenti nel globo. Ma se pensate che io possa andare dietro ad una tipa cosi siete assolutamente fuori strada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei volgare, presuntuoso e insolente. Neghi una cosa per affermarla nella riga dopo.
In effetti hai il maschilismo becero di chi ha tanta insicurezza del tutto giustificata.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Se cercassimo di vedere le persone, e di considerare le fighe e le cesse, prima di tutto -persone-, arriveremmo ad una forma di comprensione degli altri ben più profonda e appagante delle facili categorizzazioni che a volte davvero, non si possono leggere.


----------



## Black&Blu (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sei* volgare, *presuntuoso *e insolente. Neghi una cosa per affermarla nella riga dopo.
> In effetti hai il maschilismo becero di chi ha tanta insicurezza del tutto giustificata.


Hai ragione.
Sul resto non mi esprimo che è meglio.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Sul resto non mi esprimo che è meglio.



Ciao

cosa intendi con "che questo forum fa parte di un mondo che non esiste"?

Mi sento abbastanza esistente nel mio mondo e anche qui ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che non fosse tutto studiato.   non esiste la spontaneità in quel settore e specialmente in un concorso come Miss Italia.



Ciao

è possibile che fosse tutto studiato. Rimane, che è una battuta di cattivo gusto, non solo per il periodo che stiamo vivendo. E sarebbe di una tristezza ancora più enorme, sapere che si accetta di ripetere certe cose, solo per poter far parte del mondo dello spettacolo. Ma che senso ha? Cosa dovrebbe rappresentare? Mah ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Era per rendere l'idea che la reputo brutta per esser Miss. Ho volutamente scrivere Miss (cessa) Italia per lanciare anche una provocazione. Io se vedessi una cosi non ci proverei, se poi lei venisse appunto a gambe aperte sarebbe un altro paio di maniche. E' un discorso sessista? Che ci posso fare? E' solo la verità e non vale solo per lei, vale anche per tantissime altre ragazze presenti nel globo. *Ma se pensate che io possa andare dietro ad una tipa cosi siete assolutamente fuori strada*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che ci frega e che c'importa scusa...


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gli è che sta Miss Italia non è la più bella della storia del concorso. e fino a qui ci sto dentro al ragionamento.
> 
> e no.  Miss Italia non incorona la donna più bella d'Italia, perchè ci sono un tot di donne bellissime che però non reggono la pressione di un concorso o più banalmente non sono interessate alla cosa.
> 
> ...


Hai visto B&B? I gusti sono gusti  

Quoto tutto :up:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma che ci frega e che c'importa scusa...



Ciao

per una volta che un uomo si pone come preda, non ci frega ... 
Saremo cattive?


sienne


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

probabilmente sia la domanda che la risposta erano preparate... o almeno, voglio sperarlo :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> probabilmente sia la domanda che la risposta erano preparate... o almeno, voglio sperarlo :singleeye:


Avevano bisogno che si parlasse del concorso cosa che altrimenti non  sarebbe accaduta.
Ora lei deve avere le spalle grosse per reggere quest'anno dove a ogni intervista le chiederanno spiegazioni e il fatto che diventerà oggetto di parodie come già sta avvenendo. FB ne è pieno da due gg. 
E spero per lei che riesca a fare qualcosa in quest'anno perché altrimenti sarà ricordata nei secoli per questa uscita infelice.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2015)

Ma poi la domanda è: ma davvero c'è qualcuno che ancora guarda miss italia?


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Era per rendere l'idea che la reputo brutta per esser Miss. Ho volutamente scrivere Miss (cessa) Italia per lanciare anche una provocazione. Io se vedessi una cosi non ci proverei, se poi lei venisse appunto a gambe aperte sarebbe un altro paio di maniche. E' un discorso sessista? Che ci posso fare? E' solo la verità e non vale solo per lei, vale anche per tantissime altre ragazze presenti nel globo. *Ma se pensate che io possa andare dietro ad una tipa cosi siete assolutamente fuori strada. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in effetti non ci ho dormito la notte...


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Era per rendere l'idea che la reputo brutta per esser Miss. Ho volutamente scrivere Miss (cessa) Italia per lanciare anche una provocazione. Io se vedessi una cosi non ci proverei, *se poi lei venisse appunto a gambe aperte sarebbe un altro paio di maniche. E' un discorso sessista?* Che ci posso fare? E' solo la verità e non vale solo per lei, vale anche per tantissime altre ragazze presenti nel globo. Ma se pensate che io possa andare dietro ad una tipa cosi siete assolutamente fuori strada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bè certo, in amore e in guerra ogni buco è una trincea...


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma poi la domanda è: ma davvero c'è qualcuno che ancora guarda miss italia?


qualcuno ancora sì, evidentemente.   ma non abbastanza da garantire la sopravvivenza della manifestazione senza organizzare uno "scandalo" come questo.

ma credo che le ragazze che partecipano cerchino più che altro di essere notate da qualche agente di modelle.


----------



## Dalida (23 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> se poi lei venisse appunto a gambe aperte sarebbe un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e come no.
sei tu che fantastichi su situazioni in cui lei ci prova ecc. ponendoti tu come oggetto del desiderio quando in realtà sei tu, appunto, il non cagato che se la immagina a gambe aperte che viene da te.


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e come no.
> sei tu che fantastichi su situazioni in cui lei ci prova ecc. ponendoti tu come oggetto del desiderio quando in realtà sei tu, appunto, il non cagato che se la immagina a gambe aperte che viene da te.



Egocentrico il ragazzo...


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e come no.
> sei tu che fantastichi su situazioni in cui lei ci prova ecc. ponendoti tu come oggetto del desiderio quando in realtà sei tu, appunto, il non cagato che se la immagina a gambe aperte che viene da te.


Io mi immagino sempre una che cammina a gambe aperte cercando tizi su cui saltare...è un'immagine inquietante per quanto mi fa ridere...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi immagino sempre una che cammina a gambe aperte cercando tizi su cui saltare...è un'immagine inquietante per quanto mi fa ridere...:rotfl:


il problema della pornografia non è l'oscenità.  è che alla fine qualcuno crede che sia reale.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema della pornografia non è l'oscenità.  è che alla fine qualcuno crede che sia reale.


Stiamo mettendo il mondo in mano alla generazione Youporn...la cosa non mi sconfinfera più di tanto, ma pazienza...


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stiamo mettendo il mondo in mano alla generazione Youporn...la cosa non mi sconfinfera più di tanto, ma pazienza...


prima c'è stata la generazione Le Ore Mese e prima ancora quella dei bordelli.

io appartengo alla generazione dei videostore automatici.


insomma i mezzi di deambulazione penica ci sono sempre stati.   magari saranno cambiate le proporzioni.


Ci fosse Scared, le farei impostare un sistema di analisi armonica per individuare l'andamento delle seghe. mentali e non.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima c'è stata la generazione Le Ore Mese e prima ancora quella dei bordelli.
> 
> io appartengo alla generazione dei videostore automatici.
> 
> ...


Preferisco la generazione che appunto la sega se la doveva guadagnare...a suon di imbarazzi e spiccioli...a meno che non si accontentasse della vicina un po' scollacciata che stendeva i panni...
La generazione del "torno a casa da scuola, ho mamma che mi fa la pappa e ho il pc che mi apre le cosce del mondo" mi sta meno simpatica...proprio perchè va a inquadrare la donna non come la conquista e la causa di imbarazzi ed inaspettate erezioni, ma come appunto una specie di animale che cammina a gambe larghe alla ricerca di cazzi...
Passa tutta la voglia.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Come direbbe il saggio, non c'è uomo che non provenga da una donna.

e in zoologia, il maschio del sapiens, tra gli organismi pluricellulari, è quella dalla psicologia pià semplice.

si segue pecoronamente il gregge.   se uno comincia a dire che quella lì bella, o zoccola, o scaldabagno , tendenzialmente gli altri iniziano a belare all'unisono.


se le anoressiche sono considerate "belle" e una Minetti anzichè battere i peggiori bar di Caracas fa carriera, mi viene da chiedervi, o donne, chi vi impedisce di seppellire tutto sotto una risata.


chè non c'è antidoto migliore dell'indurre il senso del ridicolo per demolire certe belinate


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Eviterei di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio per una 18enne che ha sparato una cazzata(e quelli che son arrivati a definirla perfino p.... a, pompinara e cesso sulla sua pagina facebook giusto per assicurarsi che leggesse l'insulto son anche persone di una certa età, e quindi il problema affligge più generazioni) e per un ragazzetto che pensa di avere il Pene d'Oro... La malattia non conosce limiti in fatto di età, etnia e sesso...


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Che poi se il tutto fosse stato programmato a tavolino per attirare l'attenzione sul concorso, si dovrebbero vergognare perché quella ragazza dovrebbe avere le spalle larghe per sopportare tutti quei insulti che vede scritti sulla sua pagina Fb da giorni ormai... Si sfiora il cyberbullismo.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Come direbbe il saggio, non c'è uomo che non provenga da una donna.
> 
> e in zoologia, il maschio del sapiens, tra gli organismi pluricellulari, è quella dalla psicologia pià semplice.
> 
> ...


Lo scaldabagno c'est moi!!! :festa:

Comunque sono sempre stata abbastanza fuori da polemiche donne vs donne...se a un uomo piacciono le donne in carne ben venga, se a uno piacciono le modelle ben venga, se a un altro piacciono alte, basse, poppute, culute, piatte, obese, scheletriche ben venga.
Qualcuno a cui piaccio io magari lo trovo...al mondo c'è tanta varietà che non mi ha mai sfiorata la polemica in tal senso. La cosa mi toccava magari a 15 anni, l'adolescenza è bastarda...cresciuta è finito tutto.
E certe cose in effetti mi fanno ridere.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi se il tutto fosse stato programmato a tavolino per attirare l'attenzione sul concorso, si dovrebbero vergognare perché quella ragazza dovrebbe avere le spalle larghe per sopportare tutti quei insulti che vede scritti sulla sua pagina Fb da giorni ormai... Si sfiora il cyberbullismo.


non credo che interessi il destino di questa ragazza, a chi organizza.

l'importante è ridestare interesse attorno alla manifestazione.

se poi lei si ritroverà con qualche esaltato sotto casa, non è un problema di chi l'ha mandata alo sbaraglio.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che interessi il destino di questa ragazza, a chi organizza.
> 
> l'importante è ridestare interesse attorno alla manifestazione.
> 
> se poi lei si ritroverà con qualche esaltato sotto casa, non è un problema di chi l'ha mandata alo sbaraglio.



Ciao

se è stato fatto a tavolino, credo, che il colpo sia andato all'indietro ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è stato fatto a tavolino, credo, che il colpo sia andato all'indietro ...
> 
> ...


il contrario dell'amore non è l'odio,ma l'indifferenza.

il contrario dell'interesse non è la polemica, ma il disinteresse.


Non ricordo chi diceva che, bene o male non importa, quello che conta è che si parli di me.


è stato applicato il medesimo principio.  ed infatti noi qui ora sia a discorrere di Miss Italia, del perchè della sua sussistenza, etrc....


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che interessi il destino di questa ragazza, a chi organizza.
> 
> l'importante è ridestare interesse attorno alla manifestazione.
> 
> se poi lei si ritroverà con qualche esaltato sotto casa, non è un problema di chi l'ha mandata alo sbaraglio.


E a questo punto trovo più terribile questo che la cazzata detta...


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il contrario dell'amore non è l'odio,ma l'indifferenza.
> 
> il contrario dell'interesse non è la polemica, ma il disinteresse.
> 
> ...



Ciao

infatti ... si discute per arrivare pur sempre ad una conclusione. 
E ciò porta ad un comportamento. Forse, l'anno prossimo alcuni preferiranno uscire e bere una birra con gli amici, che seguire uno show, che oramai è divenuto più che trash ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi se il tutto fosse stato programmato a tavolino per attirare l'attenzione sul concorso, si dovrebbero vergognare perché quella ragazza dovrebbe avere le spalle larghe per sopportare tutti quei insulti che vede scritti sulla sua pagina Fb da giorni ormai... Si sfiora il cyberbullismo.


La risposta l'ha data lei, se l'è stata suggerita e ha accettato sono cavoli suoi. Pensarci prima no eh?


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La risposta l'ha data lei, se l'è stata suggerita e ha accettato sono cavoli suoi. Pensarci prima no eh?


Bah... piu che un concorso sembra un circo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bah... piu che un concorso sembra un circo.


e' la televisione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Come direbbe il saggio, non c'è uomo che non provenga da una donna.
> 
> e in zoologia, il maschio del sapiens, tra gli organismi pluricellulari, è quella dalla psicologia pià semplice.
> 
> ...




te lo dico io cosa me lo impedisce, caro perplesso.
il fatto che da genitore, non riesco veramente più a lavarmi via il senso di responsabilità verso le nuove generazioni.

certo non ci penso in ogni istante e la mia vita prevede la sua bella dose di leggerezza.
tanto per informare anche il nostro caro amico BB, che non mi conosce molto e potrebbe confondermi con la signorina Rottermeier, le gambe io le ho allargate a iosa, da sposata, madre e donna di un'età che non si può più definire adolescenziale: giusto per dire che con la sua presunta spregiudicatezza di pensiero e di azione può spicciarmi casa.

detto questo: a me di fronte a ragazze che ancora si prestano a farsi trattare da quarti di manzo(consenzienti i genitori)  in un paese dove esiste la possibilità di arrivare a una soddisfacente collocazione professionale grazie alle proprie doti innate e coltivate, viene da pensare che o sono dei banali e inconsapevoli ingranaggi della catena di montaggio dell'edonismo, o hanno calcolato quella del concorso di bellezza come una ulteriore possibilità per arrivare ad altro, e quindi usano le armi della spettacolarità passando per le ignoranti che non sono.
[come genitore sono stata messa alla prova da questi meccanismi giusto ieri sera: l'ultra trentenne caposala di una birreria ha offerto un lavoro a mia figlia tredicenne davanti a me, ovviamente per il suo aspetto e ovviamente senza conoscerne l'età]

di fronte ragazzi che potrebbero dimostrare quella marcia in più in un approccio critico a fatti che riguardano le loro coetanee ( e stiamo parlando di generazioni che hanno avuto molte più possibilità della mia di APRIRE LA MENTE)e invece si LIMITANO a esprimersi come se fossero i papponi di turno, perdonami se non mi viene da ridere.


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

ma poi perchè proprio il '42? Così si è persa i primi tre anni di guerra


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> e' la televisione


Calcola che io e la tv ci siamo allergiche a vicenda dal 2008...sarà per questo che mi dimentico che anche lì vigono dei meccanismi particolari.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi perchè proprio il '42? Così si è persa i primi tre anni di guerra



probabilmente non conosce il detto "la gueRa è gueRa"


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi perchè proprio il '42? Così si è persa i primi tre anni di guerra


Forse si è resa conto che non avrebbe saputo reggere tutti quegli anni...


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi perchè proprio il '42? Così si è persa i primi tre anni di guerra


Caaatttivo!


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

Mi viene il forte sospetto che gli organizzatori quando le hanno organizzato la risposta idiota, ignorassero che la guerra è cominciata nel '39


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi viene il forte sospetto che gli organizzatori quando le hanno organizzato la risposta idiota, ignorassero che la guerra è cominciata nel '39


Quale guerra? C' era una guerra il 39?


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quale guerra? C' era una guerra il 39?


si, ai virus... 39 di febbre


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, ai virus... 39 di febbre


Io conosco solo quella del '42....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io conosco solo quella del '42....:rotfl:


nel '41 quel pirla di presidente del consiglio che avevamo, quello giovane che ha riformato il senato, voleva spezzarvi le reni


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nel '41 quel pirla di presidente del consiglio che avevamo, quello giovane che ha riformato il senato, voleva spezzarvi le reni


Veramente iniziarono un po' prima... Infatti il NO è stato proferito da Metaxas il 28 ottobre del 1940...E dopo arrivarono i tedeschi...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Veramente iniziarono un po' prima... Infatti il NO è stato proferito da Metaxas il 28 ottobre del 1940...*E dopo arrivarono i tedeschi.*..


a darci una mano visto che ci stavate aprendo le chiappe...


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a darci una mano visto che ci stavate aprendo le chiappe...


Mio padre aveva 4 anni il 1940, ha vissuto la guerra e la fame... Si ricorda dei soldati italiani, di come erano stati umani coi bambini e coi deboli.Racconta tuttora come i soldati tedeschi fucilarono un bambino sotto i loro occhi...  Miei nonni nascosero un soldato italiano fino alla fine della guerra... Racconti su racconti. Possono passare 70 anni ma quei ricordi non sbiadiscono mai...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mio padre aveva 4 anni il 1940, ha vissuto la guerra e la fame... Si ricorda dei soldati italiani, di come erano stati umani coi bambini e coi deboli.Racconta tuttora come i soldati tedeschi fucilarono un bambino sotto i loro occhi...  Miei nonni nascosero un soldato italiano fino alla fine della guerra... Racconti su racconti. Possono passare 70 anni ma quei ricordi non sbiadiscono mai...


la stessa cosa capitava un paio d'anni dopo in Russia, i contadini aiutavano gli alpini italiani a nascondersi dai soldati dell'armata rossa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mio padre aveva 4 anni il 1940, ha vissuto la guerra e la fame... Si ricorda dei soldati italiani, di come erano stati umani coi bambini e coi deboli.Racconta tuttora come i soldati tedeschi fucilarono un bambino sotto i loro occhi...  Miei nonni nascosero un soldato italiano fino alla fine della guerra... Racconti su racconti. Possono passare 70 anni ma quei ricordi non sbiadiscono mai...



Credo ci siano parti del mondo in cui non si ricordano dell'esercito Italiano in modo così generoso Erató. La guerra è sempre una sconfitta della civiltà e dell'umanità e non c'è chi sia meglio o peggio quando ti uccide. Quando parti per conquistare e annientare non hai più nulla di umano purtroppo. Poi c'è chi nel mezzo della barbarie cerca di non perdere del tutto sé stesso. Ma quello accade ovunque.


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo ci siano parti del mondo in cui non si ricordano dell'esercito Italiano in modo così generoso Erató. La guerra è sempre una sconfitta della civiltà e dell'umanità e non c'è chi sia meglio o peggio quando ti uccide. Quando parti per conquistare e annientare non hai più nulla di umano purtroppo. Poi c'è chi nel mezzo della barbarie cerca di non perdere del tutto sé stesso. Ma quello accade ovunque.


Sarà... Mio padre era un bambino però e tra un soldato che gli dava da mangiare di nascosto e uno che fucilava il suo amichetto, apprezzava di più il primo...


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Settembre 2015)

Sempre per mantenere elevato lo spessore: Mister Italia 2015!


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sempre per mantenere elevato lo spessore: Mister Italia!
> 
> View attachment 10702


E un cesso! Non rappresenta l'Italia! Io dietro a uomini così non ci vado! A meno che non venga con le mutande abbassate....! E ribadisco : io gli uomini così non ne voglio neanche sapere! 


:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà... Mio padre era un bambino però e tra un soldato che gli dava da mangiare di nascosto e uno che fucilava il suo amichetto, apprezzava di più il primo...



Certo che si.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà... Mio padre era un bambino però e tra un soldato che gli dava da mangiare di nascosto e uno che fucilava il suo amichetto, apprezzava di più il primo...



Ciao 

mi dispiace tanto per questo vissuto. 
Ora dirò una cosa che non ti piacerà. Lo so. 

Quando ti ritrovi che hai fratelli e criminali sotto lo stesso tetto, capisci che il lavaggio del cervello può accadere a chiunque e che si riesce a tirare fuori il peggio di una persona. Noi non ce la possiamo prendere con nessuno ... abbiamo fatto tutto da soli. Il bene e il male a braccetto. Una guerra e una dittatura sanguinosa per decenni ... 
Una storia così, ti porta a dover dimenticare ... e perdonare ... anche il tuo vicino di casa, che si chiama Benito. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo ci siano parti del mondo in cui non si ricordano dell'esercito Italiano in modo così generoso Erató. La guerra è sempre una sconfitta della civiltà e dell'umanità e non c'è chi sia meglio o peggio quando ti uccide. Quando parti per conquistare e annientare non hai più nulla di umano purtroppo. Poi c'è chi nel mezzo della barbarie cerca di non perdere del tutto sé stesso. Ma quello accade ovunque.


Quello che dici è vero, ma l'esercito tedesco era imbevuto di ideologia razzista e sanguinaria. Per non parlare dei reparti speciali delle SS che si accanivano contro la popolazione civile col chiaro intento di terrorizzare.
Fare un paragone col soldato italiano (che sicuramente avrà fatto le sue porcate) è improponibile.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E un cesso! Non rappresenta l'Italia! Io dietro a uomini così non ci vado! A meno che non venga con le mutande abbassate....! E ribadisco : io gli uomini così non ne voglio neanche sapere!
> 
> 
> :carneval::rotfl:


Mi hai tolto le parole di...dalla tastiera, ladra!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Gran figo ma per esempio a me uno che si fa fotografare in quel modo mi fa precipitare l'ormone
Ma sarò strana forte eh


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gran figo ma per esempio a me uno che si fa fotografare in quel modo mi fa precipitare l'ormone
> Ma sarò strana forte eh


Vabbè, ma non dobbiamo essere pignole, per esser figo, è figo. Si merita il titolo!  

Rendiamo questi uomini italiani un pò più competitivi tra loro!


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gran figo ma per esempio a me uno che si fa fotografare in quel modo mi fa precipitare l'ormone
> Ma sarò strana forte eh


Siamo strane in due...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non dobbiamo essere pignole, per esser figo, è figo. Si merita il titolo!
> 
> Rendiamo questi uomini italiani un pò più competitivi tra loro!


Non ho visto gli altri ma direi che il titoli ci può stare!
Odio le competizioni tra uomini e tra donne. Mi annoiano


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho visto gli altri ma direi che il titoli ci può stare!
> Odio le competizioni tra uomini e tra donne. Mi annoiano


Era più figo il secondo arrivato secondo me!!! 

Ps: non ho un cazzo di idea di chi sia il secondo...:rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2015)

secondo me è molto carino 
non desidero sapere in che epoca vorrebbe vivere


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era più figo il secondo arrivato secondo me!!!
> 
> Ps: non ho un cazzo di idea di chi sia il secondo...:rotfl:


Sarà contento Spleen:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo strane in due...


non piace nemmeno a me 

CHEF RUBIO MISTER ITALIA 2016!!! APRIAMO UNA PETIZIONE!

@scared : è un bel ragazzo ma si piace troppo da solo  e poi a me l'idea che passi più tempo di me a farsi bello mi mette l'ansia :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non piace nemmeno a me
> 
> CHEF RUBIO MISTER ITALIA 2016!!! APRIAMO UNA PETIZIONE!
> 
> @scared : *è un bel ragazzo ma si piace troppo da solo * e poi a me l'idea che passi più tempo di me a farsi bello mi mette l'ansia :carneval:


Perfetto!


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi mi sa di Ken di Barbie...

preferisco una bellezza così:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi mi sa di Ken di Barbie...
> 
> preferisco una bellezza così:
> 
> View attachment 10703


Preferisco lui


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10704


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace tanto per questo vissuto.
> Ora dirò una cosa che non ti piacerà. Lo so.
> ...


Sienne io non ho rancore,se non ce l'ha mio padre che ha vissuto quel periodo, figuriamoci se posso averlo io... Si parla di racconti e ricordi. Ricordare si può no?


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sienne io non ho rancore,se non ce l'ha mio padre che ha vissuto quel periodo, figuriamoci se posso averlo io... Si parla di racconti e ricordi. Ricordare si può no?



Ciao

certo. Non mi riferivo al ricordo in sé ... ma, va bon ... 
E che si legge anche altro ... ed è una cosa che mi rattristisce ... 
La risposta di Sbri mi fa capire che non sono l'unica a percepirlo. 

Solo questo. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sienne io non ho rancore,se non ce l'ha mio padre che ha vissuto quel periodo, figuriamoci se posso averlo io... Si parla di racconti e ricordi. Ricordare si può no?


Porca puttana (non impreco contro di te...enfatizzo ) SI DEVE RICORDARE. È UN OBBLIGO E UN DOVERE MORALE. CHI PUO DEVE RICORDARE E PASSARE AL PROSSIMO


----------



## Caciottina (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferisco lui
> 
> View attachment 10704


A te te piace pure benicio del toro ve?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi perchè proprio il '42? Così si è persa i primi tre anni di guerra


Ma è evidente!
Ha 18 anni, l'ultimo anno l'ha passato a prepararsi al concorso.
Le sue conoscenze derivano da Pearl Harbour, il film.
Magari non ha la più pallida idea di cosa è successo in Italia.
In TV ha sempre visto il grande fratello e i nonni hanno 60anni.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sempre per mantenere elevato lo spessore: Mister Italia 2015!
> 
> View attachment 10702


Pfui! Meglio il mio meccanico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A te te piace pure benicio del toro ve?


si


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo. Non mi riferivo al ricordo in sé ... ma, va bon ...
> E che si legge anche altro ... ed è una cosa che mi rattristisce ...
> ...


E cioè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Porca puttana (non impreco contro di te...enfatizzo ) SI DEVE RICORDARE. È UN OBBLIGO E UN DOVERE MORALE. CHI PUO DEVE RICORDARE E PASSARE AL PROSSIMO



Brava Caciottina. Quindi dobbiamo ringraziare miss. Italia perché questa cosa innescherà un sacco di obblighi morali. Alla fine della fiera avrà fatto più lei per il nostro paese di tutte. W miss Italia.


----------



## Black&Blu (23 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e come no.
> sei tu che fantastichi su situazioni in cui lei ci prova ecc. ponendoti tu come oggetto del desiderio quando in realtà sei tu, appunto, il non cagato che se la immagina a gambe aperte che viene da te.


Se non capisci l'Italiano e parli solo per sparare cavolate non è colpa mia.

Qualcuno poi dovrebbe spiegarmi perché quando Staffelli le ha portato il tapiro chiedendole: "Qual'è il tuo personaggio storico Italiano preferito" dopo 10 secondi di silenzio imbarazzante la tipa ha risposto "Michael Jordan" 

Certo è tutto montato a regola d'arte. Come se ragazze cosi stupide non esistessero :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E cioè?



Ciao

sta ben scritto nel mio posto di prima e nel MP che ti ho mandato, scusandomi. 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sta ben scritto nel mio posto di prima e nel MP che ti ho mandato, scusandomi.
> 
> ...


Ma scusarti di che? Io ho semplicemente parlato dei ricordi di mio padre da bambino riportati esattamente come erano. Non ho detto "i tedeschi son tutti dei pezzi di merda e li odio io e tutta la mia famiglia mentre gli italiani erano degli angeli comandati dallo Spirito Santo"... Per cui non ho capito cosa ho detto di tremendo e offensivo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Comunque Jovanotti a più di 18 anni, mi pare 23 cantava "Sei come la mia moto".
Proprio un genio non sembrava.
Non lo sarà. Ma non è neanche del tutto scemo e qualità ne ha.
Tutti devono crescere, studiare e maturare.
Siamo certi di non sparare cavolate mai noi adulti?
Certamente le avranno posto domande anche nelle selezioni e gli autori hanno fatto modo che le venisse posto proprio la domanda a cui aveva dato la risposta più sconcertante.
Magari durante le selezioni qualcun altro aveva fatto la battuta sugli uomini al fronte e lei ha riaggiustato la risposta già data, mettendo una pezza peggiore del buco.
Certamente chi l'ha accompagnata non ha pensato che fosse importante la cultura.
E in effetti non è Miss "il miglior voto alla maturità".


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi mi sa di Ken di Barbie...
> 
> preferisco una bellezza così:
> 
> View attachment 10703


non è chi penso io, vero?


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque Jovanotti a più di 18 anni, mi pare 23 cantava "Sei come la mia moto".
> Proprio un genio non sembrava.
> Non lo sarà. Ma non è neanche del tutto scemo e qualità ne ha.
> Tutti devono crescere, studiare e maturare.
> ...


E quel Michael Jordan come miglior personaggio italiano? Li sembrava imbarazzatissima...


----------



## Tessa (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è chi penso io, vero?


Si chiama vinicio marchioni e ha interpretato il freddo nella serie romanzo criminale


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è chi penso io, vero?


Boh chi pensi tu? Questo è Vinicio Marchioni. Grande attore di teatro e simpatico co conduttore radiofonico ma noto al grande pubblico per er Freddo..


----------



## Tessa (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Boh chi pensi tu? Questo è Vinicio Marchioni. Grande attore di teatro e simpatico co conduttore radiofonico ma noto al grande pubblico per er Freddo..


Gran figo. E anche xavier.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gran figo. *E anche xavier*.


tieni giù le mani


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Gran figo. E anche xavier.


È anche simpatico e non se la tira


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> tieni giù le mani


Ps su Benicio :up:
Quant era figo in Traffic


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> È anche simpatico e non se la tira


Io lo adoro perchè ha due facce (ovvio che ci si basa sui suoi film), una dolce e romantica e una da macho vero.
L'avrei voluto come protagonista di 50 sfumature di grigio. Gran cagata di film ma il protagonista ha contribuito al fallimento dello stesso secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque Jovanotti a più di 18 anni, mi pare 23 cantava "Sei come la mia moto".
> Proprio un genio non sembrava.
> Non lo sarà. Ma non è neanche del tutto scemo e qualità ne ha.
> Tutti devono crescere, studiare e maturare.
> ...



Ma mi sbaglio io o sulla nostra Gazzetta Ufficiale vengono pubblicate minchiate stratosferiche suscitando meno scandalo? Comunque: C'è in giro tanta ignoranza. Sempre stata. Solo che prima andavano in televisione in pochissimi e quando ci andavano si preparavano. Mo lo so che arriva Ingenuo a dire che se conosco la Sandrelli sono vecchia, ma chi ricorda la mitica Stefania nel film di Pietrangeli 'Io la conoscevo bene?'


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ps su Benicio :up:
> Quant era figo in Traffic


Non mi piace nè l'uno n'è l'altro...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma mi sbaglio io o sulla nostra Gazzetta Ufficiale vengono pubblicate minchiate stratosferiche suscitando meno scandalo? Comunque: C'è in giro tanta ignoranza. Sempre stata. Solo che prima andavano in televisione in pochissimi e quando ci andavano si preparavano. Mo lo so che arriva Ingenuo a dire che se conosco la Sandrelli sono vecchia, ma chi ricorda la mitica Stefania nel film di Pietrangeli 'Io la conoscevo bene?'


La Sandrelli? Quella che a circa 38 anni a domanda di Maurizio Costanzo sull'importanza degli uomini nella sua maturazione personale aveva risposto: "Se sarebbe per gli uomini che ho conosciuto sarei un po' meno meglio"? Lasciando senza parole persino Costanzo.
Doveva recitare non concorrere al Nobel.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Boh chi pensi tu? Questo è Vinicio Marchioni. Grande attore di teatro e simpatico co conduttore radiofonico ma noto al grande pubblico per er Freddo..


non lo conosco,ma mi pareva qualcun altro in questo foto.


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Se non capisci l'Italiano e parli solo per sparare cavolate non è colpa mia.
> 
> Qualcuno poi dovrebbe spiegarmi perché quando Staffelli le ha portato il tapiro chiedendole: "Qual'è il tuo personaggio storico Italiano preferito" dopo 10 secondi di silenzio imbarazzante la tipa ha risposto "Michael Jordan"
> 
> Certo è tutto montato a regola d'arte. Come se ragazze cosi stupide non esistessero :rotfl:


ma sai tutto di questa miss!
ti sei innamorato??


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque Jovanotti a più di 18 anni, mi pare 23 cantava "Sei come la mia moto".
> Proprio un genio non sembrava.
> Non lo sarà. Ma non è neanche del tutto scemo e qualità ne ha.
> Tutti devono crescere, studiare e maturare.
> ...


e non è nemmeno detto che sia una cretina senza un briciolo di cultura.immagino stia finendo un liceo se vuole laurearsi , mi pare in chimica .
è incredibile come si condannino certi pregiudizi esaltandone altri


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non è nemmeno detto che sia una cretina senza un briciolo di cultura.immagino stia finendo un liceo se vuole laurearsi , mi pare in chimica .
> è incredibile come si condannino certi pregiudizi esaltandone altri


Ma infatti non è un problema di cultura
Se avesse sbagliato la data o il nome di un personaggio storico o un congiuntivo avremmo appunto detto che è una ragazza che sta studiando ecc ecc. Abbiamo parlamentari che hanno ampiamente dimostrato di non sapere cose più importanti 
Ma ha detto una cazzata relativa alla guerra in generale. Una cazzata per cui verrà ricordata sempre.
E gli sfotto che stanno girando ci stanno tutti.


----------



## Black&Blu (23 Settembre 2015)

Continuate a difenderla mi raccomando :rotfl:

[video=youtube;5vWELEcOY4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vWELEcOY4A[/video]

Anche se devo dire che questa resta comunque più una perla di ignoranza che di stupidità.





free ha detto:


> ma sai tutto di questa miss!





free ha detto:


> ti sei innamorato??





Mi sono innamorato della sua intelligenza :rotfl:​


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era più figo il secondo arrivato secondo me!!!
> 
> Ps: non ho un cazzo di idea di chi sia il secondo...:rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> Sarà contento Spleen:rotfl:


Ribadisco che per me è meglio quella che è arrivata seconda.......


----------



## passante (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E un cesso! Non rappresenta l'Italia! Io dietro a uomini così non ci vado! A meno che non venga con le mutande abbassate....! E ribadisco : io gli uomini così non ne voglio neanche sapere!
> 
> 
> :carneval::rotfl:



 io quelli che non hanno un QI di almeno 108 manco li guardo  questo sarà siennò un 96


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è chi penso io, vero?


È un gran Figo . Punto


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

sì sì, se lo dite voi che è figo, mi fido.   è che non sapevo chi fosse.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

Non credo esista in televisione una trasmissione che sia spontanea, in cui i protagonisti possano dire quello che passa loro per la testa, in cui non vi siano autori che scrivono ogni singolo secondo per incastrarlo a dovere tra gli spot pubblicitari.
Stiamo parlando di prodotti commerciali, non del karaoke dell'oratorio o delle trasmissioni della gloriosa Antenna 3 degli anni 80, quella con Teo Teocoli che conduceva a braccio.
Già negli anni 90 avevo un'amica che partecipava a quei concorsi TV (Miss Fotomodella) e che era pagata per farlo: il nome delle vincitrici era già deciso prima, loro dovevano fare numero e passerella.
Tutte le miss vogliono la pace nel mondo: cosa c'è di meglio di mettere in bocca a una di loro che vuole vivere in un periodo bellico?
Un cane che morde un uomo non fa notizia.
Un uomo che morde un cane sì.
Banalità da tv spazzatura.


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io quelli che non hanno un QI di almeno 108 manco li guardo  questo sarà siennò un 96


No. Valutando la distanza tra gli occhi sara un 98...Ma così non mi rimane nessuno peròoooooo:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non è nemmeno detto che sia una cretina senza un briciolo di cultura.immagino stia finendo un liceo se vuole laurearsi , mi pare in chimica .
> è incredibile come si condannino certi pregiudizi esaltandone altri


Ma è tutto costruito, stiamo discutendo del nulla. Le domande e le risposte in quella trasmissione sono preparate. Lei è una ragazza più bella della norma, presumibilmente con un'intelligenza ed una cultura normale, che partecipa e vince dentro uno scatolone senza sorprese.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo esista in televisione una trasmissione che sia spontanea, in cui i protagonisti possano dire quello che passa loro per la testa, in cui non vi siano autori che scrivono ogni singolo secondo per incastrarlo a dovere tra gli spot pubblicitari.
> Stiamo parlando di prodotti commerciali, non del karaoke dell'oratorio o delle trasmissioni della gloriosa Antenna 3 degli anni 80, quella con Teo Teocoli che conduceva a braccio.
> Già negli anni 90 avevo un'amica che partecipava a quei concorsi TV (Miss Fotomodella) e che era pagata per farlo: il nome delle vincitrici era già deciso prima, loro dovevano fare numero e passerella.
> Tutte le miss vogliono la pace nel mondo: cosa c'è di meglio di mettere in bocca a una di loro che vuole vivere in un periodo bellico?
> ...


Infatti. Sarebbe come credere a babbo Natale a trent'anni.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

Ma la vera domanda è, perché darle tutta questa importanza? Una ignorante, se è finzione o realtà, non è dato sapere. Bella o no, se merita un titolo o no, chi se la ricorderà tra due giorni?

Perché non puntiamo ad altre donne, ma che ce ne frega se una è bella, o no? Ma la bellezza sbiadisce, un bel cervello è per sempre. 

Ecco per me ancora non ha senso che quel programma, come Mister italia continuino ad esistere. Per carità un bel varietà, per chi piace, siamo in democrazia, ma da qui a farne una questione, più che altro le notizie che mi piacciono sono altre, vedi: http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...-costante-173644.shtml?uuid=ACYkXF3&nmll=2707


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2015)

Ecco sono un po' scemotta anch'io perché il guadagno in borsa mi raccapriccia.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco sono un po' scemotta anch'io perché il guadagno in borsa *mi raccapriccia.*


come mai?


----------



## banshee (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì, se lo dite voi che è figo, mi fido.   è che non sapevo chi fosse.


ma tu chi pensavi? ora sono curiosa


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tu chi pensavi? ora sono curiosa


non so perchè, ma mi pareva l'Ernesto.


----------



## Eliade (24 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È senz'altro espressione di una povertà assoluta, ma ti invito a riflettere sul contesto.
> Un concorso di bellezza secondo te a cosa serve?


Potevano farle dire "semplicemente" che desiderava la pace nel mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> come mai?



Perché si basa su speculazione non su reale produzione di ricchezza attraverso il lavoro. 
Quando una società riduce il personale, si impenna il titolo.
A me basta.


----------



## passante (24 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si basa su speculazione non su reale produzione di ricchezza attraverso il lavoro.
> Quando una società riduce il personale, si impenna il titolo.
> A me basta.


va bene. ma ora parliamo di cose serie. quando diventerò mister universo dirò: "vorrei più giustizia in questo mondo, più crema idratante e un calvin klein per tutti"   
se mi chiederanno in che epoca vorrei essere nato dirò: "tra gli anni 50 e 60 per conoscere fonzie :up:"

tutto pronto. ora non mi resta che dare una sistemata al taglio ai capelli


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> va bene. ma ora parliamo di cose serie. quando diventerò mister universo dirò: "vorrei più giustizia in questo mondo, più crema idratante e un calvin klein per tutti"
> se mi chiederanno in che epoca vorrei essere nato dirò: "tra gli anni 50 e 60 per conoscere fonzie :up:"
> 
> tutto pronto. ora non mi resta che dare una sistemata al taglio ai capelli


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> va bene. ma ora parliamo di cose serie. quando diventerò mister universo dirò: *"vorrei più giustizia in questo mondo, più crema idratante e un calvin klein per tutti"*
> se mi chiederanno in che epoca vorrei essere nato dirò: "tra gli anni 50 e 60 per conoscere fonzie :up:"
> 
> tutto pronto. ora non mi resta che dare una sistemata al taglio ai capelli


Un'uscita migliore della Miss...:carneval:


----------



## banshee (25 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> va bene. ma ora parliamo di cose serie. quando diventerò mister universo dirò: "vorrei più giustizia in questo mondo, più crema idratante e un calvin klein per tutti"
> se mi chiederanno in che epoca vorrei essere nato dirò: "tra gli anni 50 e 60 per conoscere fonzie :up:"
> 
> tutto pronto. ora non mi resta che dare una sistemata al taglio ai capelli


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mito!!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque Jovanotti a più di 18 anni, mi pare 23 cantava "Sei come la mia moto".
> Proprio un genio non sembrava.
> Non lo sarà. *Ma non è neanche del tutto scemo* e qualità ne ha.
> Tutti devono crescere, studiare e maturare.
> ...


No?


----------



## Zod (25 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si basa su speculazione non su reale produzione di ricchezza attraverso il lavoro.
> Quando una società riduce il personale, si impenna il titolo.
> A me basta.


Dipende dai motivi per cui riduce il personale, se conseguentemente ad una ristrutturazione aziendale in cui i mercati credono, o se per una riduzione del business. Ci sono anche indici di settore per i quali a tot personale deve corrispondere un tot di fatturato, se una azienda ha troppo personale rispetto a quanto dovrebbe una sua riduzione è vista positivamente, sempre nell'ottica di un rilancio tramite nuovo piano industriale. Quello che interessa sono sempre gli utili finanziari che influenzano anche i dividendi. Un'azienda si quota sempre presentando un piano industriale, ovvero spiega come investirà il ricavato della quotazione. Normalmente è sempre una espansione del business, quindi nuovi assunti. Quanto alla speculazione c'è, ma non solo quella, c'è soprattutto la logica di investimento. E comunque la speculazione di per se non crea danno visto che rende liquide le azioni, facilmente negoziabili, con una ridotta differenza tra il prezzo di chi acquista e il prezzo di chi vende.


----------



## Zod (25 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non è nemmeno detto che sia una cretina senza un briciolo di cultura.immagino stia finendo un liceo se vuole laurearsi , mi pare in chimica .
> è incredibile come si condannino certi pregiudizi esaltandone altri


Dopo il passaggio della trasmissione su La7 e i risultati deludenti della scorsa edizione (chi è stata eletta miss Italia la scorsa volta?), serviva un motivo per far discutere e rilanciare il brand. Lei si è trovata in mezzo, in un mondo che non conosce. Probabilmente si è fidata troppo di qualcuno oppure ha peccato di ingenuità. Ci sono persone che dimostrano una ignoranza ben più profonda e stanno sempre in TV, alcune pure in parlamento.


----------



## banshee (28 Settembre 2015)

C è Miss Italia al bar sotto il mio ufficio - non è bellissima, di più.
Sono rimasta così :O


----------

